
“Performance Matters” by Emery Berger - tux1968
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-TLSBdHe1A
======
tux1968
This is a really interesting and immediately practical talk. He presents a
tool, which is available today, that has produced very impressive performance
improvements in widely used software.

